# What was your scariest experience?



## ewepootoo (Sep 30, 2009)

For me it was whilst riding the train from Butterworth in Malaysia to Bangkok in 1982. Being a typical drunken Aussie tourist in the day's when an Aussie dollar would buy you 2 US dollars, I was backpacking alone through Asia. I had a skinful of the local ale  on the train and mistakenly stumbled the wrong way on the train and instead of going to my sleeping car I stepped across between the cars and opened the door to a freight car where in dim light I could see people sitting on the floor hand cuffed to eye bolts screwed into the floor. By the time I realized where I was a guard who had been asleep in a chair at the other end of the car woke up and ran towards me brandishing a sub - machine gun which he rammed into my stomach whilst yelling in his native tongue. If you could bottle the adrenelin rush I had that night and sell it as an instant sobering cure you would make a fortune. He pushed me back through the door and I figure now that was as close to being shot as I have ever come.


----------



## IanT (Oct 1, 2009)

oooooyyyy..... Too many to list... lets see....heres the paraphrased version lol Went to Costa Rica when I was 15, was hanging at a local spot i frequent (and had stayed at a few years back), met some dudes that were also surfers who happened to have a truck full of girls on the way to meet them.... ayeeee.... lol , so naturally I stayed... girls show up, one takes an agressive liking to me so I decide hey... why not... (I speak fluent spanish...she spoke no english)... So I macked it to her in true style and fashion... we take a little trip to a room upstairs in the hotel which I know has a design flaw which allows me to hop over a little ledge and open the door (its all open-air type stuff down there so not many windows etc.. to worry about )... I get the door open, bring the girl into room...yadayadyadaydada and whilst we were misbehaving i hear a firm knock on the door... (mind you all property in Costa Rica is patrolled by private security brandishing pistols, shotguns and attack dogs.... yeaaaaah....)....

Some dude starts screaming in incomprehensible spanish...Security guard finally finds his keys to the door (after listening to him fumble around for them for 5 mins...nervewracking...).... I can see from the shower that overlooks the door hes got a shotgun at ready.... yeaaaaah... so Im sitting here now, in the shower..with this girl shaking scared out of her mind right next to me... and a dude hunting me with a shotgun... he must have though we ran because he didnt check the shower... So we just bolt.... get caught about halfway down the stairs... Its pretty freaking scary looking down the barrel of a 12-gauge when someone has it pointed at your chest.... I dont know how the hell I talked myself out of it...but it cost me ALOT of Imperial...

so that was one from the Chronicles of Ian.


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 1, 2009)

I reckon Costa Rica would have to be far more dangerous than Thailand, I must remember not to go there for a holiday. The thing's we do for love.


----------



## TessC (Oct 1, 2009)

Absolute scariest moment of my life was when I was 7 months pregnant with my son, in the ICU because I'd developed DVT, and I started having sharp chest pains. The nurse told me, "Try to stay calm,but there's a very good chance that it's a pulmonary embolism. Do you have an advance directive on file?" 

About 2 minutes later, another nurse asked me if I'd want them to keep me on a ventilator until term or deliver the baby via c-section if things didn't go well. Adrenaline is a strange thing, I couldn't actually do anything so I had all of this adrenaline being dumped into my body and absolutely nothing to do with it. Everything was crystal clear, I don't think I've ever been so aware of every detail around me. Every sight and sound was like it was in HD with Dolby Surround Sound, that's the best way I can think of to describe it. My stepfather died of a pulmonary embolism when I was 13 and I kept thinking of him that night. *shudder* 

Once they got a fetal heart monitor on me and I could hear the kiddo's heartbeat, that's what I latched onto and focused on until the scare was over. It turned out that the chest pains were nothing serious, I was released from the hospital a week and a half later and delivered my gorgeous healthy little boy a while later. I had to take heparin shots for the next few months, but all's well that ends well. That moment though, oy, I don't care to ever repeat it.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 1, 2009)

omg Tess! How frightening.

My scariest moment was when the kiddo tried to come 5 weeks early. I was having contractions 2 minutes apart and drove myself down town to get hubby (I had driven him and we only had one car then). By the time we got to the hospital, I couldn't walk, I was in so much pain. I felt pressure like I needed to push (which I didn't of course). By the time we got to the ward (which btw, there was NO freaking wheelchair anywhere and we had to walk a ways from the parking garage, middle of the night and all, there was no one to help me but hubby). So long story short, the dr was worried about her lungs and they put me on the mag drip and gave me shots and I think pills but nothing was working. That mag drip put me out. I remember bits and pieces but most of the time, I was out. I remember they did an ultra sound to see how big she was and I remember it hurt and I was pissed at the tech but I found out just last year that he apologized and knew it was painful but he had to get good pics. The doctor wanted 2 more weeks for her lungs and they bumped the mag drip but then things started beeping and my blood pressure was 90/60 and I remember the nurses running in and unhooking everything.

We prayed and asked that if she was going to be born and required hospitalization, that the Lord stop everything but if not, that He allowed her to come and everything stopped right after we were done.

I was on total bed rest for the next 2 weeks and in pain (I don't know why, I had a breezy pregnancy up to that point) and 3 weeks later, she came, healthy.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 1, 2009)

@ Ian
You notty notty boy


----------



## jarvan (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't any dangerous moments. But, I love to read yours!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! Some of you live life on the edge!  Yikes! :shock:

The scariest moment that comes to my mind was when I was 18 and working at K-Mart. I lived 1/4 to 1/2 mile away from the store, and so I would walk to and from work all the time. The area was sparsly populated and poorly lit at night during those days (1980), and the street that I would walk down to get home had farmland on the left side of the street, and a long stretch of nothing on my right until I reached my trailer park. It was a pretty lonely, seldom travelled road at night, but I always felt fairly safe. 

Well, one night as I was walking home from work between 9:30 and 10:00 pm a car with 3 suspicious, shady looking  guys in it passed me. As they passed and drove a ways up the street from me, I saw them looking back and leering at me and talking to each other. 

They were still some distance up ahead from me and were still driving, albeit more slowly, so I kept on walking- albeit more slowly, too- never taking my eyes off of them for a second and trying not to get too freaked out, when all of a sudden they stopped their car as if they had suddenly decided between them to wait for me to catch up to them.

Well, I stopped in my tracks right then and there and pretended like I had a rock in my shoe (unpratical high heels in those days :roll:  ), and sat down on the curb pretending to get the imaginary pebble out, all the while constantly looking at the car out of the corner of my eye to see what they might do.

I saw them start to drive off and I started to breathe a heavy sigh of relief when all of a sudden I saw them stop again and saw their reverse lights come on. Talk about heart palpitations! Well, that was enough cat and mouse for me- I immediately stood up and ran like the dickens all the way back to K-Mart like the devil himself and all the hoards of Hell were after me (as well as I could in those stupid high heels).

Thankfully it wasn't too very far and I made it back in one piece whereupon I placed a call to my stepdad to come pick me up and drive me home. Whew! From then on, my stepdad never let me walk home from work again. He always came and picked me up. When I think of all the young girls who have been stolen off the street and are never seen alive again.... well, all I can say is that mere words are not sufficient enough to describe how thankful I am to God for protecting me.


IrishLass


----------



## CarmenJean (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, my scariest moment came from pure dumb, careless stupidity.

I was soldering some sterling silver wire together for a lovely pendant I was making, and my handheld gas tourch ran out of gas.  I was working near the gas stove in my kitchen, with a ring on the lowest setting - it was to light my tourch, as the starter was broken. .... Okay, so gas has run out, so I went to the shelf, got the can, and started to fill the tourch. I felt a cold drip down the back of my hand, and before I had time to react, there was a fireball comming straight at me!  :shock:  I released the gas can, and the fireball immediatly stopped. There was no dammage, but it could very easily have gone very, very badly. Since then, I'm far more careful with things - whether it's gas, Sodium Hydroxide, or anything else!!   Just pure stupidity really. :roll:


----------



## donniej (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't say that I have any life threatening scares.  The best I can do is a cross-country, off-road motorcycle ride.  4,800 miles in a arch from Tennessee to Oregon.  It took 3 weeks, by myself and was through some very rugged terrain.  If there was toruble, no one would be there to help.  

Some scary parts were riding through gold rush era mountain passes in the rain.... which were rocky paths with straight drops off the mountain, a few days ride through the Nevada desert (in the summer) and of course dealing with any mechanical issues that come up a long the way.  There was also exploring an abandoned mine I found which was miles from anything.  

It was a great time, I'm glad I did it!


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 1, 2009)

That is some fantastic country you have to ride in, the longest trip I ever did on my old XT 550 was up the Birdsville Track with nothing but desert all around for a week and fuel only available at the halfway mark. I would love to do it again but that was 26 years ago and I suspect my bones will break a lot easier now. My riding companion and I put our bikes on the Ghan (train) to come back down from Alice Springs and as it turned out we both had aisle seats, I sat with an elderly man and my friend Daryl sat next to an elderly lady. When Daryl went to the toilet the conductor came over to the elderly lady and said to her "you dont want to sit next to that riffraff do you?", he must have been blind or stupid as Daryl and I were both wearing off road bike gear. When I mentioned what the conductor said about him while he was on the throne he went off to have words with him. I dont know what transpired but a police car was waiting to meet us at Port Augusta and we were ordered out of the state never to return.


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 1, 2009)

*Irishlass* You did well to run for your life, a close relative of mine was not so lucky and she still carries the emotional scares nearly 45 years later.


----------



## krissy (Aug 26, 2010)

i have 2. one happened a couple of weeks ago. my DD pushed my DS in a laundry basket down the stairs. she thought he would slide down like a ride. he didnt. he fractured his skull right above his eyebrow. he is ok and except for a scar will not have any lasting damage, but the moment i heard his head hit the concrete and the scream he let out, my heart stopped.  i came around the corner and blood was pouring out of his head and there was a dent where he had hit in his head.


the other one is when i went into labor with DD at 6 1/2 months. i was dilated to five by the time i got to the hospital. i managed to keep her in for 2 more weeks but on the first day of my 7th month she came anyways. she was 3 pounds but was able to breathe on her own pretty well. she stayed in the hospital for 36 more days before i got to bring her home.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, my scariest time was when me, husband and our 2 kids were trying to escape then cominust Czechoslovakia in 1986.  Its too much to write about but I still shake when I talk about it.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 26, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> Well, my scariest time was when me, husband and our 2 kids were trying to escape then cominust Czechoslovakia in 1986.  Its too much to write about but I still shake when I talk about it.



Good night, dub!  So so glad you made it out safely.  I remember those days.  Cannot imagine going through that.  

My scariest was when I was 14 and was babysitting.  It was about midnight and suddenly this guy breaks down the front door and starts screaming at me "Where's Sheila!"  Well. no one in the house was named Sheila and I didn't know any Sheila, so as I was backing into the kitchen to try for the phone I was yelling back "There's no Sheila here!"  I grabbed the phone and called my folks while he just stood there yelling.  My dad bolted out of bed, grabbed his gun, and was about to run out the door when I told my folks he'd left.  To top off the perfectly wonderful evening, when the parents got home shortly thereafter they were mad at me because the door was broken!  Like it was my fault and surely it was a friend of mine who did the damage.  Needless to say, I never sat for them again!  I'm 55 now, and what I wonder is why on earth no one called the police.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 27, 2010)

When I was a teenager and was in my parents house I was walking through the living room and looked across the street and the WHOLE HOUSE WAS ON FIRE!  They had 3 small children including a baby and a toddler.  Everyone had gotten out okay.

That was scary in itself but my Dad ran out of our house and across to the house.  Luckily everyone was already out and some neighbors shouted at him that everyone was out and okay.  But I think about what could of happened to my Dad if there where kids still inside.  How far would he have gone to help them?  Gives me the chills just thinking about it.

*Just a safety note.  The fire started by a candle burning on the coffee tables.  One of the kids was playing with a barbie with no one else in the room and the hair caught on fire.  She dropped it on the couch and POOF, the house was on fire.  Yikes!


----------

